# Fish before the storm



## mr.fish (Mar 5, 2008)

With the nice strecth of weather, I just coudn't resist getting out yesterday for some river fishing. I managed to sneak in about a 2 hour session last night, right before the storm. The first hour in was very slow, and I was most certain of a fishless night. I stuck to my game plan, and just continued to jig a side pocket of deeper slower water. After I hit one, I knew exactly where to put my jig every cast. I knew if I would have fished through the downpour, and lightning strikes, I would have had at least 10-15 more fish under my belt. 
6 smallies, and a nice drenching walk back to my car was more then a rewarding trip to the schuykill river.

My biggest smallmouth of the night.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice fish Mr. Fish, way to go!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go man!


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 5, 2008)

A well earned reward for your persistence !!! 8) Nice fish !!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome fish, nice work.


----------



## shizzy (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice smallie Mr.Fish.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice going mr. fish, those other smallys as nice as the one your holding up?


----------



## mtnman (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice fish dude, I havnt seen a smallmouth caught around here since mid fall. Im really glad you guys are showing me what they look like so that I dont forget. Im getting a bit jealous!


----------



## whj812 (Mar 6, 2008)

NICE!!!!! Thats a nice smallie right there!!! Im dying to fish!!! No motor yet and I cant find a good spot off of the bank without walking 10 miles!!

Glad to see some new pics!!


----------



## pbw (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice Smallie great colors in that fish.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 7, 2008)

Those smallmouth just look nicer than largemouth, maybe it's their colors. Nice catch


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 7, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Nice going mr. fish, those other smallys as nice as the one your holding up?



All the smallies I caught that night were smaller, but not by much. They were all 12 inch plus.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 7, 2008)

That is a pig smallie! I have yet to catch one over 1 lb. (actually, I have yet to catch 4 smallmouths  )


----------

